# co znamená s příklady



## majdibsharat

odstupuje,nastupovat, přestupovat, podstupovat, postupovat, vystupovat, prostupovat,sestupovat, ustupovat, zastupovat


Ocením jakoukoli pomoc.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Odstoupit vs. odstupovat
Vid dokonavý, nedokonavý.
Odstoupit - udělat to.
Odstupovat - průběh odstupování. Po skončení odstupování se může mluvit o odstoupení (=odstoupit).

odstupovat
Odstoupit od něčeho/někoho do větší vzdálenosti o pár kroků nebo o jeden.
Odstoupit od sportovního zápasu. Odejití hráče od zápasu ped jeho koncem (nebo rovnou i před začátkem).
Odstoupit od smlouvy. Rozhodnutí zrušit smlouvu.

nastupovat
Nastoupit do dopravního prostředku. Vlézt do auta.
Nastoupit ke sportovnímu utkání. Přijít na trávník a začít hrát fotbal.
Výjimečně i ve smyslu: Nastupovat na podstavec. Nastoupit na váhu. Nastupovat na něco vyvýšeného. Třeba na schod. Ale nezní to dobře.

přestupovat
Přestoupit z jedné tramvaje do druhé tramvaje.
Přestoupit z AC Milán do Manchesteru United.
Výjimečně: Přestoupit z jedné dlaždice na vedlejší.
Výjimečně: Přestoupit k jiné zájmové skupině. Tento smysl se používá takřka výhradně pro výše zmíněný sport.

podstupovat
Podstoupit operaci. Podstoupit hádku. Vyjadřuje rozhodnutí jedince čelit něčemu nepříjemnému. To nepříjemné musí dělat někdo jiný, ne ten jedinec.

postupovat
Postoupit ze druhé ligy do první ligy.
Postoupit ve firmě na vyšší místo.
Vždy ve smyslu postup k lepšímu.
Postoupit něco někomu. Postoupit království jinému královi. Vzdát se svého vlastnictví ve prospěch někoho jiného.

vystupovat
Vystoupit z něčeho. Vystoupit z auta, ze dveří domu, z kabiny.
Vystoupit na jevišti divadla. Vystoupit před lidmi jako aktér něčeho.
Vystoupit s důkazy na veřejnost a poslat je novinářům (ne jako anonym).
Vystoupit na vrchol hory. Vystoupit na schod. Vystoupit na váhu. Vystoupit na něco vyvýšeného.

prostupovat
Touha prostupuje lidmi. Proniká skrze ně.
Výjimečně: Prostoupit oponou. Prostoupit portálem do jiné dimenze.

sestupovat
Sestoupit z něčeho dolů. Sestoupit ze schodů. Sestoupit z hory. Bůh sestoupil z nebe.
Sestoupit z první fotbalové ligy do druhé ligy.

ustupovat
Při hádce ustoupit a nechat spor vyhrát soka. Moudřejší ustoupí (řekl mozek a opustil mne).
Ustoupit o krok či o několik kroků dozadu před něčím. 

zastupovat
Zastoupit někoho v nějaké povinnosti. Spolužák mne zastoupil při testu a psal ho místo mne.
Zastoupit někomu cestu. Postavit se do cesty, aby někdo nemohl projít.


----------



## risa2000

*nastupovat* - Nastoupit do zaměstnání.
*přestupovat* - Přestoupit do jiné politické strany (není tak výjimečné, jak by se zdálo ;-)).
*postupovat* - Ne nutně k nečemu lepšímu, ale vždy k cíli. Např.: „Suché počasí nám sice pomohlo, ale díky hustému porostu jsme i tak _postupovali_ pomalu.“, nebo „Armády _postupovaly_ za cenu velkých ztrát.“


----------



## Hrdlodus

risa2000 said:


> „Suché počasí nám sice pomohlo, ale *kvůli *hustému porostu jsme i tak _postupovali_ pomalu.“


----------

